# St Jude Marathon 2022



## tnbison (Jun 2, 2017)

Good afternoon Lawn Forum,

I have lived in the Memphis metro area for 15 years and with every large city, especially ours sometimes, there is more bad news than good on the TV. We've made national news twice in as many months. First, Eliza Fletcher, a 34 year old teacher was abducted and murdered while on an early morning jog. Normally this would not make national news, but she happened to be the grandaughter to Joseph Orgill III. Orgill Inc. is the 143rd largest private company in America($3.2 Billion) We were also in the national news a few weeks ago with a random piece of shit driving around the city shooting people. He ended up killing 4 and injuring 3 more. One of the murders was just a couple blocks from my wife's office.

With as much bad news as is always on the TV, there is a beacon of good in Memphis. St Jude Children's Research Hospital. I have worked within the hospital grounds many times over the years with my job and it is both an amazingly awesome place that helps so many and also terribly sad in seeing so many sick children.

I remember raising my first dollar for St Jude when I was about 8 years old when I participated in a bike-athon. If memory serves me correctly I biked around 40 miles on a little old huffy bike and raised money on a per mile basis.

I will be running in the 2022 St. Jude Marathon with a group of friends and co-workers. Last time we managed to raise almost $10,000 for St. Jude. With as many terrible things we see on TV on a daily basis, help be the good in the world you want to see. All donations are directly through the St. Jude marathon website and are tax deductible.
Please consider donating to an amazing cause. ANY donation what so ever helps!

*https://fundraising.stjude.org/site...0909&pg=personal&fr_id=137507&copy_link_share*

*Did you know:*

Families never receive a bill from St. Jude for treatment, travel, housing or food - so they can focus on helping their child live. Money raising efforts like this one allow this to be possible.

Treatments invented at St. Jude have helped push the overall childhood cancer survival rate from 20% to more than 80% since it opened in 1962. And we won't stop until no child dies from cancer.

St Jude shares the breakthroughs it makes, and every child saved at St. Jude means doctors and scientists worldwide can use that knowledge to save thousands more children.

Even when the race is over, the fight to end childhood cancer continues.


----------



## tnbison (Jun 2, 2017)

Almost to 20% of my personal goal of raising $5000 after only 4 days. Lots of givers out there. Anything helps TLF!









Watch Aspen's story here: https://www.stjude.org/inspire/seri...oy-at-st-jude.html?sc_icid=quotes-aspen-story


----------



## tnbison (Jun 2, 2017)

Hit the 20% mark, only $140 away from 25%. I've had donations from $30 all the way up to $250. Anything helps


----------



## Old Hickory (Aug 19, 2019)

I ran this marathon in 1995. We are annual donators to St. Jude Hospital. What a great organization. Good luck!


----------

